# Baseball Player Suspended The Rest Of The Season For Domestic Violence Incident



## WhatInThe (Jul 6, 2019)

A baseball player for the Philadelphia Phillies was suspended for the rest of the season after a domestic violence incident.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/05/us/mlb-odubel-herrera-suspended-domestic-violence/index.html
The league suspended him after charges were apparently dropped but the player(Herrera) said he would not fight the suspension. Almost sounds like a backdoor deal was made to spare him a criminal record-too bad. I think this was the guy that left hand prints around his girlfriend's neck.


----------

